# Where did the Favorites Button (Star Icon) go??



## Greg Jobes (May 31, 2018)

After the 2022 Holiday Update, I just noticed there is no way to "Favorite" a streaming station anymore. I still have a Favorites section, but no Star Icon to "Favorite" or "Un-favorite" a station anymore.

Anyone know where that moved to??

Thanks!


----------

